# Anti Venom Snakes



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Please inform mt CK if I read this wrong about your thread with taking venom glands and teeth out of venomous snakes. If this is wht people are trying to do it is wrong as hell. Thats like some government offical coming to your house and removing your arms and legs because you have had martial arts training and you are now considered a deadly weapon. It is something natural and what they were boen with. Now if I read that wrong inform me but if this is what was in that topic I am against it.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Yup, you read it right (except i dont think they take out the fangs, just the glands) and sadly, it happens









I thought there was a pinned topic CK wrote about it somewhere but i cant find it.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Out of ones in the wild. If so that is there F***ING nature. That is messed up. I want to see someone come and say they are removing my P's teeth. I won't let them but if they do they will grow back in 2 weeks ne way.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

No, They don't do it to all snakes. There are some keepers out there who do this to their own snakes, they dont go around the wild doing it. I'll have another look for CK's thread


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

got it:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...&hl=venom+gland


----------

